# Chris King ISO front hub 15x100 conversion kit



## The_Mickstar (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm looking for the parts to convert my Chris King ISO SD front hub to 15x100 Thru Axle. The Chris King P/Ns are...

PHB324 100mmx15mm Front Axle
PHB702 Low Profile Adjusting Clamp

Anyone holding? If so, shoot me a message with your price shipped to MO 63366.

Thanks!


----------

